# How come there is no LP media Jacquet of Mantia (Jacque de mantoue) im upset?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ah Jacquet of Mantua, if you like this composer chance are, you purchased, the brabant ensemble cd, and are listening to him on compilation, yet no propper Jacquet of mantua,, available in LP media like a full album, dose it make you upset like i do...

But someone on internet is spreading mythos there is at least one LP of Jacquet of mantua, from late 70'' perhaps Erato? 

But officially on discogs there nothing see, even on rateyourmusic, what your cue on this gentelmen i like some works he done, straighfoward contrapuntic harmony, heavenly melody, this composer amazing and we live in a sad world he only appear on cameo album spare the brabant ensemble rendition.

What about it?

So are there Lp of Jacquet of Mantua ,no cameo album a full lenght of is works. Sometime from what i heard people even ardent musicologist mystaken there work for Jacquet of Berchem , wait a second i know this last afforedmention composer, Berchem was more about song's , than Mantua most had been a priest, all if not is religieous theme, while berchem it's more opposite i heard & have a full album of Berchem La Favola di Orlando on some label look theatrical & somehow operative narrative = secular, wrap in a frotoles format, will Mantua was more about sacred music, thus said and meaning , motets, magnificat, missa, obviously.


What to make of all of this please ?? :tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Ensemble Jachet De Mantoue recorded three CDs of his music, the lamentations are good, but best of all the Missa de Beata Virgina.


----------

